# Hello, Board!



## spfc2002 (18 Mai 2006)

Sorry for my completing ignorance to German language, but i'm here for posts, comments and more right now. Thank you for attention...


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

hallo spfc2002,

this is everything nobody problem. what we need are serious meant poster and they are always pretty welcome. 

gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2006)

Welcome aboard!

It's great to see some international users here! Have Fun and I hope the german language in this Board wouldn't disturb you!

Greetz Admin!


----------

